# cewe Fotobuch - Segment fault

## uhai

Hallo,

ich versuche hier für Weihnachten das CEWE-Fotobuch zu installieren. Obwohl die Installation fehlerfrei lief, bekomme ich immer folgende Fehler (mit strace) beim Programmstart:

```
read(22, "*PPD-Adobe: \"4.3\"\n*% PPD file for"..., 4096) = 4096 

read(22, "Size[249 354]/ImagingBBox null>>s"..., 4096) = 4096    

read(22, "ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice\"\n"..., 4096) = 4096  

read(22, "244/Card:\t\"<</PageSize[155 244]/I"..., 4096) = 4096  

read(22, "rDimension A7/A7:\t\"210 297\"\n*Pape"..., 4096) = 4096

read(22, "teHeavy/Matte Paper Heavyweight:\t"..., 4096) = 4096   

read(22, "Expand/Expand (use maximum page a"..., 4096) = 4096    

read(22, ": \"\"\n*StpFineBrightness 80/0.080:"..., 4096) = 4096 

read(22, ".900: \"\"\n*StpSaturation 5000/5.00"..., 4096) = 4096 

read(22, " 15/0.015: \"\"\n*StpFineCyanDensity"..., 4096) = 4096 

read(22, ".020: \"\"\n*StpFineYellowDensity 25"..., 4096) = 4096

read(22, "ty 2700/2.700: \"\"\n*StpDensity 280"..., 4096) = 4096

read(22, "a 3300/3.300: \"\"\n*StpGamma 3400/3"..., 4096) = 4096

read(22, "*StpMagentaGamma 1500/1.500: \"\"\n*"..., 4096) = 4096

read(22, "\"\n*StpFineYellowGamma 55/0.055: \""..., 4096) = 4096

read(22, "CyanBalance 65/0.065: \"\"\n*StpFine"..., 4096) = 4096

read(22, "ntrol Extra 4\n\n*OpenGroup: Output"..., 4096) = 4096

read(22, " \"\"\n*StpGCRLower 100/0.100: \"\"\n*S"..., 4096) = 4096

read(22, " Standard \"(001.007S)\" Standard R"..., 4096) = 1913

read(22, ""..., 4096)                   = 0

read(22, ""..., 4096)                   = 0

close(22)                               = 0

unlink("/tmp/4b1a5e4b7dcab")            = 0

--- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---

+++ killed by SIGSEGV +++

```

Das Programm kommt als Archiv und wird im Home-Verzeichnis entpackt. Wer oder was löst diesen Fehler aus?

Hat das jemand am laufen?

Falls es hilft - hier meine emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/10.0/desktop, gcc-4.3.4, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 i686)                                                                                             

=================================================================                                   

System uname: Linux-2.6.31-gentoo-r6-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-with-gentoo-1.12.13                         

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 05 Dec 2009 09:45:02 +0000                                                  

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]                                                                        

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35                                                                        

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r1                                                                      

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4                                                                          

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7                                                                         

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3                                                                       

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13                                                                        

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2                                                                         

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1                                                                  

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                           

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                        

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                         

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                                                         

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2                                                                      

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"                                                                               

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                          

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon -pipe"                                                                    

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                           

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/X11/xorg.conf /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"                                                             

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"                                          

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon -pipe"                                                                  

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                    

FEATURES="candy ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                                                             

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.join.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gentoo.mesh-solutions.com/gentoo/ http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ ftp://ftp.mneisen.org/gentoo http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.solnet.ch/mirror/Gentoo http://gentoo.mirror.solnet.ch "                        

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"                                                                                  

LC_ALL="de_DE.UTF-8"                                                                                

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                   

LINGUAS="de"                                                                                        

MAKEOPTS="-j2"                                                                                      

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                      

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"                                                                              

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/home/uhai/Fotos"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/openstreetmap /usr/local/portage/layman/pro-audio /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage/layman/local-overlay"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa ao apache2 audiofile berkdb bitmap-fonts bluetooth bzip2 cairo cda cdparanoia cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dga dmx doc dri dssi dts dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode evo fam firefox flac fortran gd gdbm gif glitz gpm gps gstreamer hal iconv ipv6 java jpeg jpeg2k kde kde4 lame ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap musicbrainz mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia objc ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pda pdf perl png ppds pppd prce print python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline reflection samba sdl session snmp sockets spell spl ssl startup-notification svg symlink sysfs tcpd thunar tiff truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode usb v4l v4l2 vorbis wavpack wddx win32codecs x264 x86 xine xml xml2 xorg xpm xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia v4l vesa fbdev sis"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## Evildad

 *uhai wrote:*   

> Hat das jemand am laufen?
> 
> 

 

Ja, ich aber die Version von Müller die funktioniert tadellos...

----------

## uhai

Müller oder Schlecker - das kann doch nicht entscheidend sein, oder? Schlecker habe ich ums Eck, Müller ist 30 km weg.

Hast Du etwas besonderes gemacht bei der Installation? Ich habe das Archiv entpackt, install.pl aufgerufen, Eula bestätigt und den Pfad angepasst. Installation ohne FEhler, Aufruf in der Konsole s.o.

Vielleicht der Pfad?

uhai

----------

## Evildad

Installation eigentlich so wie Du geschrieben hast und installiert ist es in /opt/MuellerFoto

----------

